# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب  بالعضو Sad Story

## زهره التوليب

بدنا ترحيب كبير بالاخ والعضو الجديد محمد 



محمد  من فلسطين وبيهتم بكل جديد ومفيد





اهلا وسهلا بك متمنين لك اقامه ساره بيننا وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## حلم حياتي

*اهلا وسهلا بمحمد  ونورت المنتدى 
كتيييييييييييييييييييير*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا هلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا

----------


## Sad Story

اشكركم جميعا على الاستقبال والترحيب اللطيف وبارك الله فيكم  وجزاك الله خيرا اخت زهرة 

تقديري لكم واحترامي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا اهلا

نور المنتدى..

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا_

----------


## مدحت

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## mylife079



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا فيك وحياك الله

----------


## السلطان بشار

اهلا  وسهلا فيك اخي محمد  ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## Sad Story

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا الترحيب الصادق 
كل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## Paradise

أهلا وسهلا

----------


## ابن الاردن

اهلا وسهلا 101 مره
اسمك بذكرني بمسلسل كوري اسمه Sad Love Story

----------


## eng.samara

أهلا وسهلا محمد
بس ماتكون فعلا حزين :Eh S(2):

----------


## eng.samara

> اهلا وسهلا 101 مره
> اسمك بذكرني بمسلسل كوري اسمه Sad Love Story


شكلك بتحب "الكوارنة"
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> شكلك بتحب "الكوارنة"


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

فكرتها اسم عيلة اردنية

----------


## Sad Story

حياكم الله جميعا على الترحيب الجميل وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن الاردن

> شكلك بتحب "الكوارنة"


لا مش شكلي الي بحب المسلسلات انا بحبها مش شكلي
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> فكرتها اسم عيلة اردنية


من غور الاردن كأنه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

